# ? for ICD-9 code 648.9



## carol52 (Sep 21, 2010)

the coding guidelines for the 648.9 ICD code state " other conditions clssifiable elsewhere". Should we be using only the codes listed under the 648.9 code?
We have used this code in addtion to gallbladder surgery. Have we used this code wrong ?


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Sep 21, 2010)

When you do use 648.9_
You must use the secondary Dx to make a more accurate dx and understanding.

Example: Pregnant pt comes in complaining of Gallblader pain.

648.93 Other current maternal conditions classifiable elsewhere, antepartum 
And
 575.8  Other specified disorders of gallbladder


----------

